# UK 2013 Felt Z6



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a shame we here in the US do not have access to the 2013 Z6. I am really digging the colors. I like this better than the colors of the US z5 or Z4. 

View attachment 276030


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, I was planning on getting the 2012 Z5 last fall but we couldn't source one. I liked the red color scheme. Ended up with a 2013 Z4. At least the black/blue is better than the gray and black of the Z3. I hate that color scheme.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

davegregoire said:


> It's a shame we here in the US do not have access to the 2013 Z6. I am really digging the colors. I like this better than the colors of the US z5 or Z4.
> 
> View attachment 276030


You wouldn't be the first customer to buy the bike of his dreams from the country that sells it.

-SD


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

Asking an american to pay a VAT tax.... that's just silly! haha I'd say just buy the Z2 , looks like a better investment ;-P


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Is the Zc in the custom paint program? That could be an option if it is.


----------

